

Fippet allows you to pass on snippets of info via a 4 character code - fippet
http://fippet.com
We have just launched - would love your feedback!
======
fippet
Hi Krap,

Thanks for the feedback, you recon logging in to post a snippet should be
optional? It's just once you post a snippet we like to add it to your profile,
so you can find it again.

4 characters is easy to remember :)

------
krapp
Why the limitation of 4 characters?

And also why do I need an account to post a snippet?

Also the wood background makes the text really hard to read.

------
fippet
If you have any questions let me know :)

